# CRESTICAL TX-1 Titanium Customized Dive Watch



## EricCai (Feb 7, 2020)

What's going on, divers and watch collectors! I just got my PADI dive master license and start to look for a new diving watch, then I saw this Crestical TX-1 on kickstarter recently and found that pretty cool.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/crestical-watches/crestical-titanium-customized-dive-watch-tx-1?ref=creator_nav%26fbclid=IwAR0Yy3HViTBPK_SOtAqYPn9cGWTHfqLWHO2XUHmHDx69m5GWRgfmPksHqGo










What I like about it the most is the duel bezel design which gives me a 24-hr GMT bezel for adjusting time zone while traveling and an inner bezel for calculating dive time. Of course you can use a dive computer for this, but I think most people prefer a real watch when it does the same thing and has luminous coating (for both outer and inner bezel).










A little bit more detail about it:

*Titanium-made housing and strap*










*Sapphire crystal*










*Duel Bezel *（as mentioned before）



















*Helium Escape Valve *(which releases the helium gas when returning to surface and prevents the glass from popping out), and it says 300-meter waterproof, when 40-meter is actually enough for most fun divers.










What I like this campaign (other than the watch itself) the most is that they offer diverse customized options for me to kind of design my own configuration










However, I'm pretty lazy to think of this while enjoying my diving journey. I chose the Dark Knight from their recommendations here










Here's the campaign for you to check out, have fun diving and hope the information helps!

CRESTICAL TX-1 Titanium Customized Dive Watch


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

@EricCai

I have allowed this post but please be honest about who you are, you work for the company behind the watch, you are not a customer.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

The name puts me off :sign_wtf:

'Crestical' sounds like an STD around the testicles.

Sorry I'm out. :bullshitter:


----------



## KAS118 (Mar 2, 2014)

'Crestical' is I guess a bit of an unfortunate name - although I guess the person who thought of it was having a bit of a laugh :biggrin:

I wish you well in the campaign - it seems a good watch but I'm afraid I won't be backing as I've already backed the Nardi - and have something else lined up as well.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Roy said:


> @EricCai
> 
> I have allowed this post but please be honest about who you are, you work for the company behind the watch, you are not a customer.


 Has he given you one to review Roy then raffle off if it gets the go on kickstarter.

reminds me of crestical its frothy man


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

bowie said:


> Has he given you one to review Roy then raffle off if it gets the go on kickstarter.


 No he hasn't.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Roy said:


> No he hasn't.


 I think he might struggle as so many different options to choose from, he may end up dropping a clanger & send Roy the wrong variant which the forum will hate. Who knows he might no even work for the company lol...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Craftycockney said:


> Who knows he might no even work for the company lol...


 His email address suggests he does :laugh:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

That name !








Craftycockney said:


> Crestical' sounds like an STD around the testicles.


 New bit of rhyming slang.


----------



## ziggy1024 (Dec 18, 2017)

Apart from the lies, the name (!) and the page full of mistakes... I must admit to finding the dual-bezel / Ti case / GMT combo very appealing.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

ziggy1024 said:


> I must admit to finding the dual-bezel combo very appealing.


 Dual-bezels have been done before....

[IMG alt="Seiko Sports 5 Land Shark Automatic with Inner Rotating Compass ..." data-ratio="133.33"]https://cdn3.volusion.com/htlyr.vuqkj/v/vspfiles/photos/SKZ211K1-2.jpg?v-cache=1408684729[/IMG]​
Personally I prefer Roy`s modified version which I happen to own...

*SEIKO RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005)*​





​
​





​
​
​
I have found this watch to be very useful on occasions :thumbs_up:​
​
​


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

"Crestical". 
:laughing2dw:

I'm sure it's not a load of sloblock of course.


----------



## Grand Old Duke (Mar 2, 2020)

Filterlab said:


> "Crestical".
> :laughing2dw:
> 
> I'm sure it's not a load of sloblock of course.


 Would you give your left crestical to get one?! :yes:


----------



## DJJazzyJeff (Apr 2, 2020)

I wouldn't have thought it was very practical as a dive watch, having the elapsed time on the inner ring means trying to fiddle around under water with the crown whilst most likely wearing gloves.


----------



## r-macus (Jun 7, 2018)

DJJazzyJeff said:


> I wouldn't have thought it was very practical as a dive watch, having the elapsed time on the inner ring means trying to fiddle around under water with the crown whilst most likely wearing gloves.


 Or typing that e-mail up to get sent before 10 o clock tea break. Because lets be honest, barely any dive watches see diving.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

r-macus said:


> Or typing that e-mail up to get sent before 10 o clock tea break. Because lets be honest, barely any dive watches see diving.


 As I`ve mentioned before - I can`t even swim - my ancient ancestors crawled out of the water & I have no intention of disrespecting them by going back in apart, obviously, from bathing/washing or showering :tongue:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

A nice enough looking watch, but attempting (and failing miserably) to post a sneaky sales pitch, while trying to sound like he's not linked to the Kickstarter campaign? I don't think so, and the fact that he's done one post then disappeared says it all. Shame, because the product looks pretty good, but has been ruined by a pathetic marketing attempt which has gone pear-shaped in a big way.

@Roy should have booted his @rse out the door on day one IMHO.


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

Davey P said:


> A nice enough looking watch, but attempting (and failing miserably) to post a sneaky sales pitch, while trying to sound like he's not linked to the Kickstarter campaign? I don't think so, and the fact that he's done one post then disappeared says it all. Shame, because the product looks pretty good, but has been ruined by a pathetic marketing attempt which has gone pear-shaped in a big way.
> 
> @Roy should have booted his @rse out the door on day one IMHO.


 and the NAME!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------

